# Does Nokia 6030 suuport data cable transfer?



## esumitkumar (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi 

I have read various posts regd 6030 data cable where some ppl say u cant use data cale to transfer ringtones etc to cell.  Here in HK its costing 80 HK$ means 456 rs .But my question is can i transfer ringtones , themes and Wallpapers through this data cable ?

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 28, 2006)

On the site it says that its got some kind of plug and play connector... I don't know what that refers to and also there does not seem to be any kind of data cable enhancement for sale on the nokia site


----------



## lavan_joy (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm also a Nokia 6030 user and wasted my money by purchasing a datacable for that some months ago.

I enquired about this with Nokia customer care and got the following Email from them.

From:	"NokiaCare" <Nokia.Ebag@nokia.com>  
To:	*******@yahoo.com
CC:	
Subject:	Nokia - N6030 Enquiry
Date:	Sun, 8 Jan 2006 09:37:57 +0530

Dear Mr. Lavan,      

Thank you for emailing Nokia Care.

In reference to your enquiry about connecting your Nokia 6030 to your PC, kindly note that, this phone does not have pop-port facility and you are unable to connect your phone to the PC. We are unable to integrate this feature in this phone through any software or hardware upgrades.

Please note that this phone has GPRS facility. EDGE (Enhanced Data GSM Environment), a faster version of the Global System for Mobile (GSM) wireless service, is designed to deliver data at rates up to 384 Kbps and enable the delivery of multimedia and other broadband applications to mobile phone and computer users. The EDGE standard is built on the existing GSM standard, using the same time-division multiple access (TDMA) frame structure and existing cell arrangements.


For more information on features and specifications of Nokia 6030, kindly visit the below mentioned web link:

*www.nokia-asia.com/nokia/0,,71373,00.html

Should you have any further enquiries, or if we can be of any assistance, please do not hesitate to contact Nokia Care and speak to any one of our friendly Technical Support Executives on 30303838 between the hours of 6am and 12 midnight, seven days a week. For online assistance, please visit "ASK Nokia" at our web site www.nokia.co.in

Kind regards,
Satish Kumar
Nokia Care


----------



## navneeth_snr (Apr 30, 2006)

Even I was buying the same N6030 phone 8 months back, But I opted for SE J300i and very happy with that.


----------



## Gaurav (May 10, 2006)

visited the following website "*www.opm-2.com/OPM2/" and the software supports connectivity with nokia 6030. but how anyone having idea any new type of cable invented after the above connection.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi 

If Nokia doesnt support official cable 
then is this cable good ?

*cgi.ebay.in/USB-Data-Cable-for-Nok...ryZ87883QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 1, 2006)

Try PC Suite v6.8 ... i faced strange problem with my 6681 with upto v6.6 ....

Anyway ,.. that Nokia reply was a big lie ... my friend uses 6030 .. he can transfer files to his phone .. and can browse the net .... but the phone is an EDGE Class 5 phone .. so the max. supported speed is 177 Kbps ....


----------



## Gaurav (Jun 1, 2006)

but how is it possible, I too own nokia 6030 but on the website it doesnot have any data cable, that plug n play connector is for software upgradation.
Please throw some light which software to use for connectivity and what is the cost of that cable.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 2, 2006)

It seems Nokia 6030 cable is a big mystery......[]
Junta plz comment on that cable link which I had posted above...

Tks
E..


----------



## shinepmani (Jun 11, 2006)

hi guys,
    I am one of thoe guys who bought a datacable for my n6030.The funny fact is I was actually able to use the cable and connect my computer to my mobile.But I recently had to format my harddisk and reinstall the os.After that the computer doesnt recognise my mobile.I figured that with my datacable I installed a driver called pl-2303,a driver which makes a usb-to-serial port,through which I can comunicate with my computer. But now after formating my machine the same drivers doesnt work,I dont know why. I know it must have been something I installed before and dont have it now,but dont know what.


----------



## shinepmani (Jun 11, 2006)

Actually I did install nokia cable drivers that come with the pc suite.But still they arent working.


----------



## aptuz (Jun 13, 2006)

I think I should say "ITS POSSIBLE". I could atleast get to my cell phone and see whats in it. I bought this DAU-9P/FBUS USB Data Connectivity Cable from ebay. It was expensive though (about $20 with shipping).

And BTW Nokia PC Suite.. its not for Nokia 6030. Basically the software doesnt even support or recognize the device. I tried but no luck.

The ebay guy sent me a trial version of the software that reads the data from Nokia 6030. Also, I recently found that the software can be downloaded from the website (*www.opm-2.com/download/download.asp?File=OPM2.zip). But this is just a trial version.

Please read the data in the website (*www.opm-2.com) for more information. But if someone could find the full version or the retail version of the software that would be great (or some cracked version of the software OPM2 v2.9.5.9).

Does anyone have the software ????


----------



## shinepmani (Jun 13, 2006)

Actually ( When the datacable worked) I was able to use two softwares to interface with my computer.They were Mobimb v3.1 and opm2. They worked fine. But it is not the interface that is a problem with me,it is the connection. I dont know why it cant recognise the mobile as it did the last time.


----------



## mohitgiri (Jun 14, 2006)

all the solution is here use data cable of akasaki n use mobi mb 3.1 version thats supports n6030 full supports thanx


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 16, 2006)

Mohit I had data cable of akasaki and Mobi MB 3.2 but still it doesnt show in My comp .It just plays some sound that USB had been inserted..but after that nothing


----------



## basant (Jun 18, 2006)

you need usb drive also with this software.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 19, 2006)

usb drive ?? a separate pen drive basant ?


----------



## mohitgiri (Jun 19, 2006)

no no/ in my shopee i hav a data cable of akasaki and mobi mb 3.1 and it fully supports N6030 N6060.  i think u r doing some mistakes in installing tha cable driver or some mistake in cable. 
if everything is ok then chek ur mobi mb port setting and com choose the correct com


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 20, 2006)

ya ya mohit thanks...can u tell me among options of mobi mb ...which option shud i choose ? thr is some DKU-5 then some FSR cable etc etc..every option i had chosen..it says ..this port is already in use..while i connect akasaki cable to my laptop's USB port...plzzz help ...im screwed by 6030 not getting detected


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 23, 2006)

Well brothers..I cant figure out yet how to dload games etc to 6030..so jus went to Mobile Shop nearby and got three games installed in my 6030 "Moto GP,Prince of Persia,Splinter Cell " in 60/- only.....he he  ....but my 300/- akasaki cable is waste though


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 25, 2006)

i think all u need is the correct data cable...my bro owns 6030 and i connected it with datacable
purchased it from grey market ,and cost me 300bucks

here is the pic i found to let others know how data cable look like
*img399.imageshack.us/img399/2007/usbcablefornokia6030gtdcusbnki6030avn6.jpg

also use mobmb media browser and u will be able to connect ur ph
*img524.imageshack.us/img524/23/6030mobimb31197lt9.jpg

there are also many games available for s40 ie 6030 mob,

hope this helps u


----------



## pravardhan (Nov 20, 2006)

I bought a data cable for 6030. On its box it's written as Kinz. The cable gets detected, but the phone cannot be recognized by either MobiMB or Oxygen Phone Manager!!!!

So, what could be wrong?????????


----------



## montsa007 (Nov 23, 2006)

instead use gprs to transfer datd upload to ww.mobango.com
and download on ur fone by wap.mobango.com and input the code
thats all i can help


----------



## caleb (Nov 24, 2006)

Although Nokia officially does not have a cable for 6030, u can get a cable 4 Rs.250. You can use ir to download or upload  games, ringtones, wallpapers, themes & screensavers from/to ur PC but cannot browse the internet on ur PC with this cable for the simple reason that 6030 does not have a modem inbuilt...my previous phone was a 6030 & I have downloaded games, wallpapers, photos & ringtones.


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Nov 25, 2006)

I used my 6030 and 6060 with USB data cable and latest Mobi.MB manager.I have installed games and all stuffs sucessfully.Try all u dudes.


----------



## shinepmani (Nov 27, 2006)

To connect the cable with the pc all u need is a driver called PL-2303....As we can see only some of the softwares available in the market can be used to connect the mobile to pc...and I am still not sure about the fact that nokia 6030 doesnt have a inbuilt modem,i really doubt that...cause i read in a thread once that some guy is using his n6030 to connect to net through the pc...No one knows the truth....


----------



## codename_romeo (Nov 27, 2006)

man i m using nokia 6030 n i can transfer pics,games,mid tones using data cable n cell phone manager......
my cable costed me 150 bucks n works fine(driver cd free with it)


----------



## caleb (Nov 28, 2006)

shinepmani said:
			
		

> To connect the cable with the pc all u need is a driver called PL-2303....As we can see only some of the softwares available in the market can be used to connect the mobile to pc...and I am still not sure about the fact that nokia 6030 doesnt have a inbuilt modem,i really doubt that...cause i read in a thread once that some guy is using his n6030 to connect to net through the pc...No one knows the truth....


 Nokia 6030 DOES NOT have a inbult modem & that is a fact...u may want to check with Nokia to confirm the same...maybe someone made a mistake i.e. typo in the post u read about someone using 6030 to connect to the net.


----------



## Thor (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok, digging Up this OLD thread. Sorry for that. But what can I Say , this thread saved ma life!
I have a Nokia 6030. Bough a data cable for 300/- . It worked fine with the driver and MobiMB Mobile Media Browser !
but I lost the Driver CD !!! But as the driver was installed in my PC i cud still use my data cable, 
but I realized that as soon as I format my PC again... I will be left high and dry with no driver for the datacable.
Hence I googled quite a bit. Nokia site doesn't mention anything about 6030's capability to connect with PC. SAD.

So after googling with "Data Cable Type for Nokia 6030"
the third link pointed right at this topic ! gaah!! I was so glad !

@shinepmani Thanks a load !!!

Its indeed PL-2303 driver !!! Works great !!

Next Googling of "PL-2303 driver download windows" yielded me loads of results
and the 2nd link *www.prolific.com.tw/eng/downloads.asp?ID=31

turned out to be my saviour !

Downloaded the ZIP , installed the driver ( I am on WinXP SP2 ) ,and then installed MobiMB Mobile Media Browser  ! And it works fine 

Yippppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Thank you so much Digsters!

Regards,
Lord of Asgard.


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Jul 4, 2007)

Can anyone tell me that- Is 6030  having GPRS modem for net surfing?


----------



## Thor (Jul 5, 2007)

Nah, you cannot surf net from your PC using Nokia 6030.


----------



## IllegalUser (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all, want to clear some doubts  hope you guys wil help me out! I own one nokia 6030 and i want to transfer some stuffs from my PC.. but the problem is right now i'm using W98 .. havn't bought any data cable yet.. is it possible to install those drivers in W98?? and wil MobiMB Mobile Media Browser work in W98?? I'm waiting for reply.. else its waste of money. Hope you don't mind replyng to this.. thank you.

Cheers,
Illegal User.


----------



## Thor (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Illegal, We don't mind.

MobiMB Mobile Media Browser works in Win 98. 
*www.logomanager.co.uk/php/products.php?id=51&section=specs

and PL-2303 driver works in 98 too.

So I think you are safe ! 
Knock yourself out.

But as far as transferring stuff from your PC, meager 2 MB memory.... thats a real drag !


----------



## IllegalUser (Jul 9, 2007)

Thor said:
			
		

> Hi Illegal, We don't mind.
> 
> MobiMB Mobile Media Browser works in Win 98.
> *www.logomanager.co.uk/php/products.php?id=51&section=specs
> ...



oh ok ! Thanks buddy.. so i'l go for it. I should ask for Nokia 6030 Data cable right?? Wil they provide Driver CD along with the cable?? or should i download?? 300 bucks !! hmm.. anyways let me go and check out whether its available here... once again thanx yaa .. keep rocking 

Cheerz,
Illegal User


----------



## Thor (Jul 10, 2007)

They will give you a driver CD. The package generally comes with the DataCable and Driver CD. And the CD will be smaller in size, generally CDs are 120 mm in Diameter , these ones are 80 mm in diameter  , bloody i misplaced it. SO I had to download. 
Here is a screenshot of how the cable looks ...

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/5210/usbdcnokia6030d16c21c6er3.jpg

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## IllegalUser (Jul 11, 2007)

Thor said:
			
		

> They will give you a driver CD. The package generally comes with the DataCable and Driver CD. And the CD will be smaller in size, generally CDs are 120 mm in Diameter , these ones are 80 mm in diameter  , bloody i misplaced it. SO I had to download.
> Here is a screenshot of how the cable looks ...
> 
> *img525.imageshack.us/img525/5210/usbdcnokia6030d16c21c6er3.jpg
> ...



oh okie.. thxn buddy. By the way i download some games from net which is .jar file.. am i able to play those games in 6030?? or should i download symbian games??? and how to install symbian and .jar files??? thnx in advance .


----------



## Thor (Jul 12, 2007)

.jar games run fine, but you should check whether the game is compatible with the set. Sometime you may get the game to run but may find that the whole game doesn't fit in the Screen!! So be careful there !

I haven't tried out symbian games. so no idea, as it is , the cell has too low memory to try anything , anyways I will give you two links :
*www.masti4india.com/mobile_zone/ringtones.htm
*gallery.mobile9.com/

Check them out.


----------



## IllegalUser (Jul 12, 2007)

Thor said:
			
		

> .jar games run fine, but you should check whether the game is compatible with the set. Sometime you may get the game to run but may find that the whole game doesn't fit in the Screen!! So be careful there !
> 
> I haven't tried out symbian games. so no idea, as it is , the cell has too low memory to try anything , anyways I will give you two links :
> *www.masti4india.com/mobile_zone/ringtones.htm
> ...


thnx yaar.. by the way how to install those games and themes?? jus cut copy and paste ?? should we extract those .jar files?? .nth files?


----------



## Thor (Jul 13, 2007)

Jar files also come along with a .jad files sometimes...
When they are games just copy them into the Application\Games folder
When some applications just copy them jar and jad files to Applications\Collection Folder.
and .nth are themes no need of extracting them , just copy and paste at Gallery\Themes .

letme know if you find other cool links ok ? Are you on orkut ?


----------



## IllegalUser (Jul 13, 2007)

Thor said:
			
		

> Jar files also come along with a .jad files sometimes...
> When they are games just copy them into the Application\Games folder
> When some applications just copy them jar and jad files to Applications\Collection Folder.
> and .nth are themes no need of extracting them , just copy and paste at Gallery\Themes .
> ...


Once again thanx yaar..And if you don't mind can u mail me that MobMB software?? If then this is my mail id - gorganytz@gmail.com. ok na??  Yup! i'l let yu know if i find any cool links  oh yeah.. i'm there in orkut.. but not much into it.. this is my profile link www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=4108538195132732187.. keep in touch. ciaao 
Cheerz,
Illegal User


----------



## weeshiv (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi everyone,

*I wonder if you can help me, I have a dire situation in which I need to extract sms messages from my nokia 6030.*

I am in the middle of a custody case at the moment and have evidence within the phone in the form of txt messages which if used in court could greatly help my case however I cannot seem to find a way to get them off of the phone - my lawyer says if I can get them off the phone into some other format then she may be able to use them in our favour - please if anyone can help at all - it could make all the difference in getting access to my children


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 12, 2007)

Even if a data cable doesn't work, won't giving the mobile itself as an evidence work?


----------



## pravardhan (Nov 19, 2007)

Guys, all you need is a correct PL-2303 driver, which i got it in the orkut community of Nokia 6030.

This phone is Nokia S40 Series UI and DOESN'T support sis files.

We can extract sms using Oxygen Phone Manager & send sms using Mobius.

I liked this set for its super data cable connectivity & i loaded 14 games & 3 applications and few ringtones, themes & wallpapers in just 2.1MB


----------



## Thor (Jan 27, 2008)

lolz! ppl I found back my lost driver cd ! yey! SO , if anybody needs the driver or such, I can upload and sent it to ye all! Just to inform u. Though , the link I gave in the last pages will work fine.!


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 27, 2008)

weeshiv said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> *I wonder if you can help me, I have a dire situation in which I need to extract sms messages from my nokia 6030.*
> 
> I am in the middle of a custody case at the moment and have evidence within the phone in the form of txt messages which if used in court could greatly help my case however I cannot seem to find a way to get them off of the phone - my lawyer says if I can get them off the phone into some other format then she may be able to use them in our favour - please if anyone can help at all - it could make all the difference in getting access to my children


maybe sent the SMS to some other phone which has facility of transferring.


----------



## cyberzook (Apr 5, 2008)

I bought a CA-45 cable which claims to connect my 6060 to my pc. It cost me Rs 100. The phone is not getting detected from nokia pc suite. The data cable came with a cd. I haven't tried the s/w in there. My basic purpose is to save the sms s inside the phone. Any body with previous experience in this?


----------



## pravardhan (Apr 7, 2008)

The Data cable works only with a correct driver & MobiMB or Oxygen Phone manager software.

For the driver go to the Nokia 6030 community in ORKUT & search for the full suite for this mobile. The cable & drivers are same & it also works for Nokia 2626.


----------



## Thor (Apr 8, 2008)

Right. I am not sure about oxygen phone manager, but it works fine with MobiMB Mobile Media browser  . the Cd given to you has the required Drivers. You should install that driver ( for XP or vista ) to get the cable detected by MobiMB   for further queries feel free to write


----------



## STChoudhary (Jun 5, 2008)

Thor said:


> lolz! ppl I found back my lost driver cd ! yey! SO , if anybody needs the driver or such, I can upload and sent it to ye all! Just to inform u. Though , the link I gave in the last pages will work fine.!


Dear Thor
I am in need of the CD (s/w) for 6030 and I would be gratefull if you cud send me the same at sanjayc_5856@yahoo.com
thanks and regards
ST Choudhary


----------



## Thor (Jun 10, 2008)

ok lemme find it back. damn small cd where it hides when I need it the most


----------



## ahmedbawani (Oct 7, 2008)

Dear Thor,

I also need this software and would be thankful if you could send it to my email address ahmedbawani@yahoo.com.


----------

